# Cowboy Cookers



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

I'm looking for a "cowboy cooker". Looks like a giant metal wok with a grill over it that you can rotate off the fire. Used at deer camps for grilling. Saw some at Buccee's off I-10 but at $350, ouch. Anyone know who makes/sells them in the area.

Thanks


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Dunc, if you have any welding skills, you can build one yourself for under $200. I bought all of the matls for about $180 to make the 48incher. I decided to put longer legs on it so you dont have to bend over so far to flip your steaks. Seems to work pretty good.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Old Skip who used to post on 2cool, he's dead now, made some out of old disc plows.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I love stopping at Buccee's along with everyone else on I-10. But they aren't cheap on anything..last year deer corn was 3.99 a bag and I would load up...now they want 4.99.....I can by it 6 miles down the road from the ranch for that.....somebody who nows that beaver needs to call him and tell him to lower the feed price.....hey,,,the do have a good deal on ice...and clean bathrooms.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Try this:

http://2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=918&highlight=cowboy


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I saw a contraption at Academy Sunday, it may not be exactly what you are looking for but it looked like a cowboy cooker "sorta" It stood about 3.5' off the ground and had a grill that raised and lowered via a cable/pulley system i think. It may be worth a look

BTW, it was Academy on 10 @ Grand Parkway


----------



## NewFisher (May 28, 2004)

*Cowby cooker*

Well I hate to give away secrets but here is my opinon. Take an old disc or a new disc from a new or used farming equipment shop. I think you can find almost any size from 8" -14" discs. You will need a oxy/acet torch, a welder, and a grinder. cut a piece of steel big enough to cover the center of the disc and weld it in place. Then take either some flat stock or some round stock and bend it in a "U" shape. weld it onto each side for handles and you have a cowboy wok and I would be willing to be that you could almost spend close to $50 total for set-up. I would imagine that discs are not but maybe $20-$40 a piece. For $300 you could almost buy a welder, grinder, and a torch.

The next best thing to a cowboy wok is just a piece of steel. Take a rectangular piece of 1/4"-3/8" plate steel to your next deer camp. You can make it any size you imagine( probably 3'X2' make sure you can lift it). Now get your camp fire rockin. Once you have established a good coal base, scoop some coals in one corner of your fire pit and lay the piece of steel over the corner. This is great for steaks, taters, a pot of beans or chili, a pot of coffee, eggs, and whatever else "camp cookie" brings along. Just make sure nobody uses it for a chair cause they might get a case of the red a#@. 
To wrape this book up IMHO you can do a lot more creative things with $300 then buy someone else's cowboy wok. Have fun 
Craig


----------



## Big Don (Jul 8, 2004)

How bout a ******* Pit. 
Find a discarded 24.5 steel bud truck wheel. Lay it on the ground , web side down. Then find a used Dayton style 22.5 " truck wheel . Stack it on top of the 24.5 . Now all you need is a fire in it. To cook in it , place some kind of grate across the top and your good to go. You can also put your disk blade wok on top of it, works great. I have one in my back yard and also at camp. 
I put the capitol R on *******.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey Big Don are you on my lease . you just described our fire pit.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 8, 2004)

No I 'm not. I thought that I invented this fire pit. I may be due some royaltys!
They work good don't they?
Anybody on that lease from Sulphur Springs?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

A guy on our lease brought it down and your right it works great.


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

hmmm cooking on rims, I'll have to think about that one. You may be on to something


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Here's a picture of ours on our newly constructed (or rather under construction)deck. They are awesome. You can wrap a little tin foil over the outside grate for a plate and eat fajitas or redfish on the halfshell right there. No muss.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

well my tire rim don't look near that purdy. Is that a pic of the cabin ya'll built this year? did you ever get rid of your trailer?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, that's our new camp in the pic. And no I never got rid of my trailer.
Here's a couple of pics of our new camp. The wide view is the same side the deck is on. You can kinda see the deck through the tree. The side view is our ATV parking on each end.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

That is really nice.....if you want to get rid of that trailer send me a couple of pics and a price....I might know somebody. I know you said it wasn't pretty but that is okay it would probably fit well in our camp.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 8, 2004)

Palerider , What keeps your firepit from burning thru that new deck?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

It's actually not touching the deck. It is sitting on a single metal pipe, in the center of the bottom, set in concrete under the deck.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*best grill ever!*

We have had one at my lease for 6 or 7 years that is the best outdoor cooking device I have ever used. The pit is oval shaped. Approx 5 feet x 4 feet. The rails are made of thin plate or heavy sheet x 8" wide. There are two 1" D rods sticking up on each side of the pit and each has a swivel grill that can go on or off of the fire as needed. The two rods that stick up approx 3' have a 1/2" rod running between them. This 1/2" rod can be raised or lowered to several levels and has a handle for rotation. We don't use it much, but, it has a chain hanging off of it to hang beans over the fire. Additionally, there is a removeable box that has a temp guage that sits on top of either of the swivel grills. It is used as a dutch oven and has cooked some of the best chicken I've ever eaten in my life. This rig was bought at the hunting show in Houston for around $ 450.00. Back then it seemed expensive, but, it is an awesome grill and has lasted for a while. The scantily clad girls selling them really sealed the deal. Sorry I don't know the name of the company.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

http://www.barbecue-store.com/sojoefirepits-wildlife.htm

This one looks cool.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> .....if you want to get rid of that trailer send me a couple of pics and a price....I might know somebody. I know you said it wasn't pretty but that is okay it would probably fit well in our camp.


Why don't you just load up your boy and come down and look at it. We can take the boys out to the ranch and go catfishing in the river. Might even see some deer running around.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Brother,,,,thats all I need is an invite....when is this happening....we will be there...


----------

